# Política de "peix al cove"



## chics

Hola!

No l'havia sentida mai i de sobte no paro de trobar-la per tot arreu, parlo de l'expressió "peix al cove" utilitzada en política. Veig ara que diuen que és la que fèia Pujol, sembla que té a veure amb les transferències polítiques o almenys amb el catalanisme (independentisme?) i sospito que és una simple traducció de "el pájaro en mano" castellà. 

Què en sabeu? Es tracta d'alguna cosa concreta? La sentiu molt? La feu sevir, en context polític o un altre?

Gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo entenc que és allò d'escombrar cap a casa... I després hi ha l'expressió de la lluna en un cove, que és allò de voler la lluna, no?


----------



## chics

Mira, he trobat això:


> El _peix al cove_ ja té la versió José Montilla: "M'estimo més deu competències que 20 recursos".
> Font: Diari Avui.


Què us sembla autonomia, tenir més competències? És una nova expressió de moda dels periodistes, a la tele...?


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo entenc que és allò d'escombrar cap a casa... I després hi ha l'expressió de la lluna en un cove, que és allò de voler la lluna, no?



Aquí parlen de "demanar la lluna" però suposo que si, a més, la vols en un cove, ja és passar-se. 

Salut

Mei


----------



## chics

Demanar massa? Per cert, he vist que en diaris en castellà utilitzen l'expressió catalana... per parlar de catalans, clar.


----------



## betulina

Jo sempre ho he sentit, que una cosa "és peix al cove", en el sentit que és molt fàcil aconseguir-ho, que segur que surt bé. Potser va per aquí... En principi no té res a veure amb "demanar la lluna en un cove", que sí que seria demanar massa.

Se m'acut que en política potser vol dir voler el que se sap que et donaran, però no n'estic segura.


----------



## ernest_

chics said:


> És una nova expressió de moda dels periodistes, a la tele...?



Probablement és això. Fixa't que els periodistes, polítics, etc., formen com una espècie de món apart que es retro-alimenta; per exemple, un fa servir una expressió determinada en un article al diari i el dia següent 10 diuen la mateixa expressió a diferents tertúlies de la radio. Això ho vaig començar a notar quan escoltava debats a la radio; hi havia expressions que tot d'una es contagiaven com una plaga entre els tertulians i tothom les deia contínuament per parlar de qualsevol fenomen, fins que un dia sense cap motiu les deixaven de fer servir.


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

He cercat una mica per l´internet i pareix esser que la tàctica del "peix al cove" era la de aprofitar quan havia alguna votació importantesa per el govern del moment para fer presió i demanar més competències. Sembla que Pujol era famós per fer servir aquesta tàctica.

La veritat es que no lo havia sentit mai, hasta avui. 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

Doncs tens raó, Ernest, segurament els dónen una prima cada cop que treuen una nova expressió... 

Moltes gràcies a tots.

Tinc noves informacions, sembla ser que es fa servir també a la premsa en castellà (_ABC, El Mundo_...) i he obtingut unes quantes "traduccions": pájaro en mano, pescado al cesto (i "ir al grano" per a _anar per feina_), más pescado para la olla, etc.

_El Mundo_ canvia a la traducció "pájaro en mano" més endavant, i és que l'enllaç que us he posat és d'un article de *l'any 1994*, és a dir, que no és gens nou.

Sembla ser, com diu l'Antpax, que es tracta de cedir en unes coses a canvi d'obtenir alguna altra, de Catalunya a Madrid. Veig que en articles antics se sol utilitzar en forma de crítica en contra de polítics catalans però que en d'altres més nous i de catalans es divideix en dues postures: els que pensen que és "pan para hoy, hambre para mañana" y els de "pájaro en mano".


----------



## tamen

chics said:


> i sospito que és una simple traducció de "*el pájaro en mano*" castellà.
> 
> Què en sabeu? Es tracta d'alguna cosa concreta? La sentiu molt? La feu sevir, en context polític o un altre?
> 
> Gràcies.




Chics,
Trobo perfecta la interpretació i traducció que fas d'això del "peix al cove". Per mi és exactament això, no pas demanar la lluna o demanar per demanar ni altres històries: és la idea d'anar agafant el que es presenta: "peix al cove". 

Sobre altres aspectes polítics o econòmics, ara no hi entro.

El que seria francament bo és que en castellà se'n digués "pescado en el cuévano" (ja no dic de traduir-ho per "pescado en la cueva", que encara faria riure més. 

Seria la traducció directa i exacta (no dic bona!) de l'expressió que comentem, igal com tants disbarats pedestres se senten i es llegeixen en sentit contrari, cada dia i en qualsvol lloc.


----------

